# الاخ رشيد يوضح اسباب ترك القمص زكريا قناة الحياة و يرد على كذب القنوات الاسلامية



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2010)

لمشاهدة الفيديو


http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=240505#post240505


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 مايو 2010)

*اعتقد كده افضل 

[YOUTUBE]lkLw8LMm6QY[/YOUTUBE]

وميرسي علي الموضوع ده يا ايريني

اكيد كلنا محتاجين نعرف السبب الحقيقي

ربنا يبارك القمص زكريا بطرس محبوب الشعب القبطي

ومنتظرين قناته الجديدة بفارغ الصبر :new5:
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2010)

*رد قاطع وقوى لكل الاشاعات التى حدثت بسبب هذا الموضوع*
*ميرسى ايرينى*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مايو 2010)

ربنا معاك ابونا القمص زكريا 

وفى انتظار القناة الجديدة ​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2010)

*رد قاطع *
*لقطع كل الالسنه التى رددت الاشاعات*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *اعتقد كده افضل
> 
> [youtube]lklw8lmm6qy[/youtube]
> 
> *​



أنا بقول كدة برضه
بس أنا مش بأعرف أعمل كدة خالص 
ياريت تعلمنى 
و شكرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *رد قاطع وقوى لكل الاشاعات التى حدثت بسبب هذا الموضوع*
> *ميرسى ايرينى*



أشكرك على مرورك و إهتمامك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ربنا معاك ابونا القمص زكريا
> 
> وفى انتظار القناة الجديدة ​




يارب
كلنا بنصلى من قلبنا عشان خدمته توصل للى عايشين فى الظلمة​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *رد قاطع *
> *لقطع كل الالسنه التى رددت الاشاعات*​




ياترى ح تنقطع الألسنة فعلا 
و لا مافيش فايدة 
و كل واحد عايز يسمع اللى فى دماغه مش يسمع الحقيقة

أتمنى من قلبى إن الناس تسمع و تفهم


----------



## zezza (30 مايو 2010)

اكيد كله للخير 
ربنا يدبر الامور و تنتشر راية المسيح و المسيحية فى كل مكان ​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 مايو 2010)

ميرسى ايرينى لطرحك الموضوع والفيديو وميرسى كوبتك عادل لتسهيلك لينا رؤيه الفيديو
بجد كنت عايزه اعرف ايه اللى حصل لانى بقالى مده مش بسمع برامج قناه الحياه ولا التلفاز من اساسه


----------

